# How big will a min. poodle get - or when do they stop growing?



## Rapunzelle (Jan 31, 2008)

In your experience, if you have a miniature poodle or if you breed them or know about them, until what age will they usually grow? Mine is 8.5 months old, male, and he weighs approx 15 pds right now, back length is about 16 inches long, about 14-15'' high at the shoulder. The reason I'm asking is I just bought a new kennel, one size up. The one he had was 23long by 15large x 15high. This new one is 26.2 x 18.6 x 16.5 high. He has more room in that one, but now I'm just wondering if he has a chance to outgrow this one too.

Another question, still relating to the crate. I also bought him a new soft cushion for his crate, and brough both crates out to see which one he would choose. He chose whichever one had the cushion in it. I switched the cushion from one crate to the other and he just switched crate to whichever one had the cushion ha ha. Little clown. (last cushion I threw out so was using blankets for past few weeks). Does that mean he's happy with the smaller crate too? Or should I still go with the larger one.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I think he's tellling you that he likes the bedding, no matter where you put it. 

Most toy dogs are pretty well grown by 8 months. He may fill out a bit more until about 2 years old, adding maybe a pound more. 

But the best gauge of his final size is the size of his parents.


----------



## Rapunzelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Briteday,

Thanks for your response. He is actually a miniature, not toy, but I'm hoping he's mostly at his maximum size anyway. 

Yeah he seems to like his new bedding, I was just hoping to see whether he still liked his smaller crate better or the larger one. There is not a very big difference between the two. I don't want to keep the new one if it won't really make a difference for him. What do you think.. with his measurements I gave, what do you think. All I know is that dogs are den animals and like confined spaces, but I don't know if they prefer 'tighter' or 'larger' 'dens'.

thanks,

r

Just want to test my new signature to see if it works..


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd go with the slightly bigger crate since he is 15" at the shoulder and the new crate is 16" tall.

I look for used crates at garage sales or craigslist. I keep a larger crate in the family room if any of them want to nap during the day, since we keep the bedroom doors closed and they can't get to their regular crates.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

LOL, at 15", isn't he technically a (very small) standard?


----------



## Rapunzelle (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno, he's actually about 14.5 high.. I was told he was a miniature. I think he might be a bit bigger at 8months if he was a standard no?

Anyway I did a few tests tonight, put both crates side by side, put another cushion in the other crate, and he went back and forth a bit, but still went to his small crate.

Then I figured to make it even more equal (cushion wise), I just put one small blanket in each (the same size, fabric etc), to see where he would go. At first, he went in the small crate, then the big one, and now he's in his small crate again. I get the feeling perhaps he likes the small crate better? 

Technically he CAN go in, turn around and lay down facing his 'door', and I know that they say that they need to be able to stand up and turn around. 

Crazy Boogie ha ha


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's what PCA (and the AKC) says about the breed standard, Miniature Poodle:

The Miniature Poodle is 15 inches or under at the highest point of the shoulders, with a minimum height in excess of 10 inches. Any Poodle which is over 15 inches or is 10 inches or less at the highest point of the
shoulders shall be disqualified from competition as a Miniature Poodle.


----------



## Rapunzelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Poodleholic, that's what I remember reading too. Only thing is he's only 8.5 months old, hence my question about when do they usually stop growing. I really like him the way he is, I hope he stays the same. Some people say (like my groomer), that he may add a pound or so, but more in 'filling out' vs. growing per se. I hope that is the case. But he's a happy little bugger. I'm still debating now whether to keep the larger crate or not. I think I'll keep it. Probably more comfortable for him. 

thanks,

Rachel


----------

